

Minimalistic open source notes/tasks manager - Myrth
http://github.com/unirgy/textodo
Hi, basically I've got tired of tasks managers that introduce additional overhead of buttons and page refreshes, and after few hours came up with this interface. Afterwards someone pointed out that it resembles TaskPaper (Mac) and TodoPaper (Windows). I'm personally happily using it with Chrome app wrapper, and curious if there would be enough interest for continued development.  Features could include task delegation/sharing between users, highlights/alerts on deadlines, etc.
======
Myrth
My first submission and looks like text is not being shown together with
title.. So i'll repeat it here. Basically, I've got tired of task managers
that add overhead with buttons and page reloads, so hacked this one for my own
use in few hours. I'm curious if there's enough interest to continue
development. Features could include task sharing/delegation between users,
tasks due highlighting/alerts, etc.

